# A LOTR custom pipe baccy Bomb!



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

For those of you that don't know Josh(AStateJB) recently started a themed pipe smoking thread where you smoke tobacco that goes along with the Lord of the Ring series while you read. He created some custom blends for some of the main villains/characters of the series and today I found out he's bombing the blends out!









The baccy smells and looks amazing complete with full color labels!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Ahahahahaa.....always nice seeing you get punished a bit. Looks great!


----------



## Pipe Pastor (Nov 25, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

This is very cool. Have you tried them yet?


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

You sounded interested in the read-along thread so I couldn't resist bombing you. I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Very cool stuff! The quotes are awesome


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Very, Very cool stuff right there!


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Awesome hit, Josh! That's two....


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone.



nikonnut said:


> Awesome hit, Josh! That's two....


Thanks, Chris. You know what they say though... Bad things happen in threes...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> You know what they say though... Bad things happen in threes...


bombing the Sledgehammer is always a bad thing for a bomber, so I guess you got 2 more bad things to worry about, Josh:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:

great job, though

enjoy the baccy, FellowPete


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

looks like Pete grabbed the doorknob with a 33 on the inside snapping pictures. Good to see you get hit every now and then; well done Josh!


----------



## NoirNick (Oct 19, 2012)

This is quite possibly, the best thing I have ever seen.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

That. Is. Awesome!

I want full reports from anyone who tries this, and Josh, I want to know when you go into full production!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

really cool Josh, nice hit brutha!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

WTG Josh. :tu I can't wait for the reviews. Enjoy!


----------



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

Man, how awesome!


----------

